# Letters By Bhai Veer Singh Ji



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Jun 28, 2012)

Good collection to listen to and contemplate. Simple and slowly recited punjabi passages from letters.

http://www.sikhnet.com/gurbani/album/bhai-veer-singh-ji


----------

